# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  أحـتاجـك .. أحبـك .. أعشـقـك

## أيمن خطــاب

*



أحتاجك
أحبـــــــــك 
أعشـــقــــــك






أحتاجك قلباً يحملني خـلف الأحلام 
أحتاجك نوراً يهديني في بحر ظلام 
أحتاجك ثوباً يحميني عـُري الأيــام

فالخوف بقلبي عفريت 
يقتلني آلاف المــــــــــرات
قــــد هـبــــــــــــــت الدنــــيــا 
قــــد خـــفــــــــــت الـنـــــــــــاس
وأخاف الموت على الطرقــات
أحــــتــــــــاج رفــيــــــقــاً 
يحملني خلف الظلمات

لم أجــــــــد سـواكِ
أحببـــــــــت هواكِ
أحببتك رغم الأنات

ضميني بحنـــــان عيونـــك
لفينــي بـأمـــان سكـونــــك 
واسقيني الحب بلا كاسـات
غوصي في الروح وداويها
كــوني في الـحـــب معانيها
كونــــــــــــــي إحســــاسي 
أو كوني بقـلـبي النبـضـات

هـــاتـــــي 
حــلـمـــــــــــــك 
كي يصـــير جــوار حلمي
هاتي قلبك كي يداوي جرح قلبي
لملميني قـــبـــل أن أصبـــــــح رفات
وتعالي نــشـــــهــــد الدنـــــيــــا 
على حب طاهـــر المعنى 
رقيق الأمنــــيات

لا تخافي من فــــراق أو رحيل 
فأنا أحتاج شمساً لا أصيل
فـــــــــلا تغــــربــي 
في بـحــــــــر 
الذكريات



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

بجد يا ايمن الكلام حلو جدا وطالع من القلب اوى

انا فرحانة ان الكلام ده طالع منك بعد الخواطر الحزينة اللى قريتهالك قبل كده :Poster Oops: 

الحب طبعا احساس جميل جدا بيخرج الانسان من حالات الحزن اللى بيعيشها وبيشوف الدنيا بنظرة تانية

نظرة كلها امل وتفاؤل

ويارب الايام الجاية تكون مليانة حب وسعادة عليك وعلى اللى حواليك كلهم  :Love: 

وهو طبعا مش غريب عليك ان الكلام يطلع باحساس جامد سواء كان حزن او فرح كلنا بنحس بيه من طريقة كتابتك ليها :l2: 

دمت بخير وسلمت يداك على ما سطرته لنا 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

**
*أخى أيمن*
المبدع والمميز..
اخذتني انغام كلماتك معها..
لابعد مدى ..
قراتها مرارا وتكرارا ..
لشدة اعجابي بها.. 
حس راقي ومشاعر جميلة..
احرف سلسه وكلمات متناغمه..
تلك سيمفونيه عجيبه..
لا يفهمها إلا من فك طلاسم حرووفك..
فزيدينا من قلمك الذهبي ما يتحفنا ..
وكل أملي أن تشارك بروائع مثل التي بين أيدينا ..
فدوم بأحسن الأحوال..
تسلم ويسلم قلمك :f2:

----------


## asmaaaae

كلمات رائعه 
معرفش ليه حسستنى بالشتا 
وكمان فكرتنى باغنيه قاظم الساهر علمنى حبك
وده بجد دليل على كلمات رائعه من شاعر رائع
تسلم ايدك استاذ ايمن 
ومنتظرين دايما كلماتك الرائعه المعبره دائما

تقبل تحيييييييييييياتى

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
خاطرة مميزة بأحساسها المميز جداااااااااااا....... :y: 
فدائمااااا نحتاج للحب بجانبنا حتى تهون علينا مصاعب الحياة وألمها .. والحب الحقيقى الصادق لا يظهر كثيرا بحياتنا ولهذا يجب علينا الحفاظ عليه والتصريح به لمن نحبهم لأننا بالفعل نحتاجهم.. نحبهم.. نعشقهم.. أتمنى أن يظهر للجميع حبهم للبعضهم البعض...... :Love: 
تسلم أيدك... ودائمااااا فى سعادة وحب لا ينتهى.... ::h::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*خاطرة فى غاية الجمال والروعة 

لى عودة للرد بإستفاضة إن شاء الله

تسلم ايدك يا أيمن 

وننتظر مزيدك دائماً 

*

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 80"]

اخي ايمن

كتبت وصورت

الحب والإحتياج اليه

في أجمل و أروع

وأبهى صوره

كلماتك جاءت هنا أخاذه

سلمت اخي

وسلم قلمك الراقي

وسلم إحساسك الشجي

الذي ابرز لنا 

أرق الحروف لتنسج

 أبدع الكلمات وارقى المعاني





[/frame]*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

ضميني بحنـــــان عيونـــك
لفينــي بـأمـــان سكـونــــك 
واسقيني الحب بلا كاسـات
غوصي في الروح وداويها
كــوني في الـحـــب معانيها
كونــــــــــــــي إحســــاسي 
أو كوني بقـلـبي النبـضـات


أخي الكريم ..أيمن خطاب

أهلاً ومرحباً بعودة قلمك لمغازلة أوراقك من جديد
والذي نسعد نحن بما ينتج عنه من نسج لاحاسيس
راقية .. وكتابات نستنشق فيها عبق الجمال والرقة

دمت  بإحساس راقٍ .. ودام نبض حرفك

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## المهاجر2000

حروف كلماتك
خدتنى معة فى عالم غريب عالم افتقدناة
عالم الحب للحب
بعيد عن الكذب 
بعيد عن الخداع
خدتنى معة فى دنيا جميلة اوى اشبة بالخيال
كلمات جميلة 
دام قلمك الجميل
وراح بوش ؟
وجة اوباما
والشعوب العربية ************************************
فى دوامة[/[/color]color]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد يا ايمن الكلام حلو جدا وطالع من القلب اوى
> 
> انا فرحانة ان الكلام ده طالع منك بعد الخواطر الحزينة اللى قريتهالك قبل كده
> 
> الحب طبعا احساس جميل جدا بيخرج الانسان من حالات الحزن اللى بيعيشها وبيشوف الدنيا بنظرة تانية
> 
> نظرة كلها امل وتفاؤل
> 
> ويارب الايام الجاية تكون مليانة حب وسعادة عليك وعلى اللى حواليك كلهم 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  نوجي





 إن اللحظة من عمر الحب الحقيقي تساوى كل الأزمنة .. فلا ماضي يؤلم ولا مستقبل يقلق .. فالحب ينتشلنا من سنوات الضياع إلى لقاء بلا وداع .. فيغسلنا بماؤه الورديه ويصبغنا بالوانه البراقه .. وأعترف أنني عندما كتبت في خاطرتي احتاجـــــك .. أحـبـــك .. أعـشـقـــك ..  كان صوتي من ألم الماضي مبحوح .. وخاطري من عذاب الغربة مجروح .. ولكن عطاء قلب الحبيبه خرج من الإحساس والوجدان الذي لا ينضب أبداً لديها  .. وما دام قلبها ينبض بالحب فقلوبنا ستنبض من حولها بالحياة والحب .. 

وقد يتسائل البعض ما سر هذا التغيير المفاجيء في لهجة الكلمات والخواطر لديّ .. وعند البعض منهم كل الحق .. فهم لم يدركوا بعد معنى الحب .. ومن لا يعرف الحب بكل معانيه وشموليته وأحاسيسه ومثالياته ومشاعره الشجيه فهو محروم من أكبر نعم الحياة .. فلقد كانت الخاطرة مرسومه بزفرات الحب .. ووتنهيدات العشق .. وآهات الهوى .. فبوهج الحب تلتهب مشاعرنا .. وبعطاء الحب تتفتح مسام قلوبنا للحياة .. فنكتب أروع مشاعرنا وأحاسيسنا .. فيعبّر عنها نبض القلم ..  ويتحكم بها العقل قبل الفؤاد .. وغالباً ما تبقى الكتابه وحدها هي العلاج للأرواح الهائمه في بحر العشق والهوى .. فتخرج الخاطرة في أبهى صورها .. 

والحب سيظل باقٍ مادامت الحياة .. فهو كالماء والهواء .. فالحب هو عشق الروح وبلسم لكل الجروح .. لذا سيظل الحب حتى ولو انتحر الوفاء .. وتعالت صيحات الخيانة حتى كبد السماء .. سيظل الحب .. فلن يموت مهما كانت الصدمات .. ومهما انهارت منه القلوب في حناياها .. سيظل الحب .. حتى لو غابت السعادة وتاهت البسمات .. 

أنا لست بروميو أو قيس أو حتى دنجوان لهذا العصر ..  ولكنني قلباً أصبح ينبض بالحب حتي النخاع .. فالحب بالنسبة لي كلمة راقية وشعور سامي يختلج الروح والوجدان .. ويبعث في حناياها بإحساس جميل .. وهذا هو إحساسي الآن .. شعور بالراحة والأمان يجتاحني .. شعور بمعنى الحياة وكأنه سحابة رقيقة تنير القلب والروح والطريق .. وتضيء لي عتمة الدروب في الغربة الموحشة التي كانت بلا رفيق .. فلقد أصبح يومى في الغربة يتوشح بالبهجة والسعادة والسرور .. ولست أدري إن كان ذلك نابع من شعور داخلى أم أنه الحب الذي عصف بوجداني وجعلني بلا كبرياء أو غرور .. ولكن كل ما أدركه أنني في حالة توافق نفسي ووجداني مع الحياة .. ولست ناقم على شيء مطلقاً .. 

والآن أصبحت عندما استمع لسيدة الغناء العربي أم كلثوم .. يجتاحني احساس غير طبيعي فكلمات أغانيها وألحانها الشجية في الحب تغوص في محيطات قلبي ولا تعطي أهمية لعواصف الرحيل في الغربة .. فيهطل في قلبي كل إحساس باللذة .. ليجتاحني شعور بالحنين لمصر .. وليت حبيبتي تعلم كم وردة من ورود العمر في حضورها قد ازهرت في بستان عشقي وحبي .. تحياتي العطرية .


أمات الحب عشاقا .. وحبكِ انتِ احياني

ولو خيرت في وطناً لقلت هواكِ اوطاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عماد كمال

احساس راق بالكلمة 

نص جميل جدا بمشاعرة الدافئة 

تحياتى

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_عجزت عن الكلام ولم اجد كلمات اليك 

فما اجمل مشاعر الحب التى ذكرتها

ايمن لى عوده معك فأننى اعجز عن التكمله

فأنت تعلم مدى سعادتى الان بعد ان عرفت

كلماتك وبعد ان مررت بها بعد صمت العمر

تحياتى اليك والى قلبك والى نوجى والى كل من يحب

تحياتى اليك ويارب الخير للجميع

جاسره مصريه

رباب درويش_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> **
> *أخى أيمن*
> المبدع والمميز..
> اخذتني انغام كلماتك معها..
> لابعد مدى ..
> قراتها مرارا وتكرارا ..
> لشدة اعجابي بها.. 
> حس راقي ومشاعر جميلة..
> احرف سلسه وكلمات متناغمه..
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا





لحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في متصفحي هنا إشراقة متألقـــة

فسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه



أغار عليــكِ من إدراك طرفى  

وأشـفـق أن يذيبك لمس كفى

وأخشى التلاقى فهــل أشفـي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كلمات رائعه 
> معرفش ليه حسستنى بالشتا 
> وكمان فكرتنى باغنيه قاظم الساهر علمنى حبك
> وده بجد دليل على كلمات رائعه من شاعر رائع
> تسلم ايدك استاذ ايمن 
> ومنتظرين دايما كلماتك الرائعه المعبره دائما
> 
> تقبل تحيييييييييييياتى



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أسماء





أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشعي وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية



أغـار مـن كـلـمـاتـي حـيـنـمـا أُهـديـهـا لـك 

فـتُـعـجِـبُـك كـلـمـاتـي ولا اُعـجِـبُــــــك أنــا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> خاطرة مميزة بأحساسها المميز جداااااااااااا.......
> فدائمااااا نحتاج للحب بجانبنا حتى تهون علينا مصاعب الحياة وألمها .. والحب الحقيقى الصادق لا يظهر كثيرا بحياتنا ولهذا يجب علينا الحفاظ عليه والتصريح به لمن نحبهم لأننا بالفعل نحتاجهم.. نحبهم.. نعشقهم.. أتمنى أن يظهر للجميع حبهم للبعضهم البعض......
> تسلم أيدك... ودائمااااا فى سعادة وحب لا ينتهى....


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما





لقد أنرت متصفحي بمرورك العذب الرقيــق الحاني ..

كشلال النور المنسكب على الطـرق المعتمة ..

أسعدني تواجدك وتعليقك على الخاطرة ..

أتمنى أن أرى متابعتـــك الدائمة ..

لك مني تحياتي العطرية ..

دمتِ بكل ود ..



كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *خاطرة فى غاية الجمال والروعة 
> 
> لى عودة للرد بإستفاضة إن شاء الله
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا أيمن 
> 
> وننتظر مزيدك دائماً 
> 
> *




*



الأخ الفاضل .. أهلاوي شديد 







لوجودك لملمة فــــرح .. ومناجــاة لانكسار الروح ومعاهدات صلح

لحرفك ألف ألف معنى .. وبــوح بين السطور ..... لعل القلب يهنئ 

أشكرك على تواجدك ... وفي انتظار عودتــــــك قريبــاً إن شاء الله

هنئياً لمتصفحي وجود أمثالك وبانتظار نزف قلمك من قلبك الطاهر

تقبل مني فائق التقدير .... ودمت بود ، مع خالص تحياتي العطرية




أراك تضيء السماء بنورك وعيناي ارضك وبحورك 
 تاهت خطاي نحوك فدلني لاقترب باحساسي لشعورك
ياقمرا يضيء حياتي اشتقت لك لبحورك 
واشتاق كبريائي لغرورك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *[frame="1 80"]
> 
> اخي ايمن
> 
> كتبت وصورت
> 
> الحب والإحتياج اليه
> 
> في أجمل و أروع
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  عزة نفس






تتسابق الحروف بعد قرائتي لمداخلتك لتصنع سيمفونيه رائعه 

لحنها من اعذب الالحان لتقول لك الف شكـــــر 

على طلتك الكريمه ومداخلتك المتميزة

فلا تحرمينا هذا التواصل

دمتِ بخير



إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك
فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ضميني بحنـــــان عيونـــك
> لفينــي بـأمـــان سكـونــــك 
> واسقيني الحب بلا كاسـات
> غوصي في الروح وداويها
> كــوني في الـحـــب معانيها
> كونــــــــــــــي إحســــاسي 
> أو كوني بقـلـبي النبـضـات
> 
> 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل  .. شاعر الرومانسية





تكفيني حروفــك لتزهي من الجمال جمـال 

فتزيد من العشق عشاقاً نســــــاء و رجال

وتضيء كلماتي المتواضعه شعراً وموال

سلمت اناملك لثنائك الذي يهــــز الجبـــال

شاكراً وممتن لك مرورك المليء بالــدلال




يا مـن زرعــــتي بدربـــي الياسمــين
وأهديتني فــكـــراً به عقلي يستنــــير
إن كنت تخشين أن هـمــي يستكـــين
إرعيني كقلبك تقطفي الحب والحنين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> حروف كلماتك
> خدتنى معة فى عالم غريب عالم افتقدناة
> عالم الحب للحب
> بعيد عن الكذب 
> بعيد عن الخداع
> خدتنى معة فى دنيا جميلة اوى اشبة بالخيال
> كلمات جميلة 
> دام قلمك الجميل
> وراح بوش ؟
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. المهاجر 





لقد توارى قلمي خجـلاً أمام جميل حرفك

لأول مرة يتواجد قلمك في أحدى خواطري

وبصدق لقد اسعدني ردك وأبهرني بالفعـل

كلماتك غرست بنفسي البهجة و السـرور

وحلقت بي بعيداً في عالم من وهـج ونـور

يشرفني متابعاتك لكتاباتي المتواضعـــــة

وهذه دعوة خجلى من قلمي إلى قلـمــك

فنصي يتلهف لوجــود أمثالك بمتصفحي



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> احساس راق بالكلمة 
> 
> نص جميل جدا بمشاعرة الدافئة 
> 
> تحياتى


*



الأخ الفاضل .. عماد كمال 





مرحباً بك من جديد وبكل مداخــــــــــلاتك المتميزة

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائـــــرة في بحر الحــياة

ولتمتعـنــا دائــماً بهمساتــــــك بصفــــــة مستمرة  

صادقه بسيـــطـــــه مجــــــــرده من كل القيــــود

لتخــرج من كيــــانك من قلبك لتصـــل لقلوبنــا



الحـــــب نــــاراً تضويــنا 

الحـــــب نـبـنـيه بأيديــــنا

فماءه يروينا وزاده يكفينا 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _عجزت عن الكلام ولم اجد كلمات اليك 
> 
> فما اجمل مشاعر الحب التى ذكرتها
> 
> ايمن لى عوده معك فأننى اعجز عن التكمله
> 
> فأنت تعلم مدى سعادتى الان بعد ان عرفت
> 
> كلماتك وبعد ان مررت بها بعد صمت العمر
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية 





مـن أين أبــدأ 

وكيـف أبــــدأ ومـــتى أنتهي 

فقد ضعت بين الحروف والكلمـات والأســطر 

ضــعت أبحـــث عن ذاتي .... أبحث عنـــك وعن كلماتي 

كيف أصف مداخلتك وهي أجمل من زهور الربيع بعد يأس الشتـاء 

وأجمــل من الأبتسامــــة بـعــد طــول الحزن والبـكـــاء 

وأنقى من قطرات الندى على الوردة الحمـراء 

فيا ملكة كل حروفي وخواطري

لكِ أعذب تحياتي





الحـــب فضــيلة الفضائــل 
بـه نعـلـو بـأنـفـسـنا عـن الـعـبـث والابـتـذال الـعـاطـفي 
ونـحـمــي عــقـولــنــا مــن الضــيـاع والتبعـثر الفكري 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سمـاء

فالخوف بقلبي عفريت 
يقتلني آلاف المــــــــــرات
قــــد هـبــــــــــــــت الدنــــيــا 
قــــد خـــفــــــــــت الـنـــــــــــاس
وأخاف الموت على الطرقــات
أحــــتــــــــاج رفــيــــــقــاً 
يحملني خلف الظلمات

أيمن خطاب

ربما من مميزات لحظات الحزن والخوف أن القلب يرى فيها بمنتهى الصدق مشاعر الحب الصادقة فى قلوب الآخرين...

ومن مميزات لحظات الحب الصادقة أن القلم يعبر فيها بمنتهى الصدق عن المشاعر الصادقة فى القلوب...

خالص تقديرى لكلماتك

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_


هنا ادون عبارات بها مشاعر السنين هنا بين

صفحاتك كبدايتى اعلن عن قلب قد وجدا حياته

من جديد بين صفحات ايمن خطاب اقولها لقد

 دق القلب وعرفت معنى السعاده وكأنك بدايه

 لفاتحه خير لى هنا عرفت معانى بها الابتسامه بعد

الحرمان الذى ظل بوجدانى وملامحى تلونت بالحزن

وشرعت بالبكاء والنزيف الى ان همس الوليد بقلبى

فأصبحت عاشقه السراج اعلنها بين صفحات اخى 

ايمن خطاب اننى احب وقد منا الله عليا بقلب من ذهب 

عوضنى شقاء وحرمان السنين عرفنى معنى الامان 

ومعنى ان الحياه لم تنتهى يارب احمدك واسجد لك واشكرك

على ما وهبتنى اليه تحياتى الى كل قلب احب

وما اجمل كلماتك التى جعلتنى اعترف

جاسره مصريه

رباب درويش_

----------


## وردة العشاق

*أخــــــى العزيز أيمن 
دعني اجمع كل معاني الشاعرية والغرام

لانثرها على صفاحاتك الحانية

لابثها  إلى قلبك النابض بالحب

.....ايمـــــــن .....
لمست فيا الوجد

احرقتني كلماتك

لم اعرف ما اكتب

عجز قلبي عن التعبير للساني 

ماذا اقول لك

هل اقول رائع؟

لا..

هل اقول انك نسجت لنا

صورة القلب الهائم

الذي علم من يحب كيف يحب 

شكرك على الكلمات الاكثر من رائعه 

"هي ليست كلمات وانما احاسيس ومشاعر"

انحني امام روعتها وجمالها وصدقها

دمت لنا

وتقبل مني خالص احترامى وتقديري

اختك وردة العشاق*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> فالخوف بقلبي عفريت 
> يقتلني آلاف المــــــــــرات
> قــــد هـبــــــــــــــت الدنــــيــا 
> قــــد خـــفــــــــــت الـنـــــــــــاس
> وأخاف الموت على الطرقــات
> أحــــتــــــــاج رفــيــــــقــاً 
> يحملني خلف الظلمات
> 
> أيمن خطاب
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سماء




 معكِ كل الحق في أن الحزن قد يصبح في بعض الأحيان صادق لدرجة تجعله قريب من القلب فيحدث بينهما تناغم وتواصل عبر ذبذبات خاصة على موجه الشجن .. ومن هنا نجد أن القلب يلتقط فقط الموجات الصادقه من تلك الحاله من الحزن فيترجمها شجناً بين السطور ولحناً شجياً .. ونفس الحالة تلك تحدث أيضاً في الحب الصادق النابع من حنايا القلب .. وما يخرج من القلب يصل إلى القلب .. تحياتي العطرية ..




يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _
> 
> 
> هنا ادون عبارات بها مشاعر السنين هنا بين
> 
> صفحاتك كبدايتى اعلن عن قلب قد وجدا حياته
> 
> من جديد بين صفحات ايمن خطاب اقولها لقد
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية







لمرورك العطر .. شكري وتقديري

تحياتي





وداعاً واللقاء غداً ... ولكـــن مثلما الأغـــراب
وبعد الفراق يا عمري سنخفي عشقنا والعذاب
أقول اليوم " وداعـــــاً " لنغلق بعدها الأبواب
ونعلن انتهاء الحلم .... برحيـــل أيمــن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أخــــــى العزيز أيمن 
> دعني اجمع كل معاني الشاعرية والغرام
> 
> لانثرها على صفاحاتك الحانية
> 
> لابثها  إلى قلبك النابض بالحب
> 
> .....ايمـــــــن .....
> لمست فيا الوجد
> ...





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. وردة العشاق




يقولون أن الأصوات فى الكون لاتفنى  وأن ما دون ذلك الى فناء 

لذا قررت ان اهمس في خاطرتي تلك ما يدور فى نفسى 

لعله يبقى بعد عام أو أعوام أو الاف السنين 

همساً يسمعه من يأتى إلى العالم بعدى 

همساً يسافر لأقصى حدود الكون 

لعل من أهمس اليه يسمع 

بوقت ما فى مكان ما 

اليوم أو غدا

تحياتي 





هـذا هـو الحب لمسـة من الوفاء والعطاء 
لــذا يجب أن يعطـى التقـديــر اللائـــق بــه 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## صافيولا

*أيمن خطاب

سيدي الانيق صاحب الحروف المتأنقه

بهرني جميل الحرف سيدي

هالني بهاء تلك السطور

تانقت تلك الحروف لتصنع بستان وردي

يحوي كل الجمال 

دعني سيدي استنشق عبير تلك الزهور

دعني القي بجسدي المنهك جوار تلك الوردات

اداعب تلك الفراشات الحانيه

اراقص تلك العصافير الشفافه

سيدي صنعت من تلك الحروف لوحه خياليه

افتتن بها العقل والقلب معا

فهنيئا لمن عبر بكل اناقه اخدود الخيال

ليصل الي بستان الجنان سيدي

لك من صافيولا اجمل تحيه ود وحب

*

----------


## للعود أصغي

كلام جميل للغاية   رائع في التعبير عن المشاعر المختلطة ,قرأت لك عدة كتابات أعجبني أسلوبك المميز

أتمنى أن تقرأ مشاركاتي المتواضعة في هذا المنتدى فأنا اليوم بدأت بالكتابة هنا
 وشكراً جزيلاً لك ياأخي......

----------


## كاميليا

*خاطرة فى غاية الجمال والروعة 
سلمت يدك على احساسك الراقى
تحيتى*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أيمن خطاب
> 
> سيدي الانيق صاحب الحروف المتأنقه
> 
> بهرني جميل الحرف سيدي
> 
> هالني بهاء تلك السطور
> 
> تانقت تلك الحروف لتصنع بستان وردي
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل .. صافيولا 




هل يحتار قلمي في وصف مداخلتك الرقيقة مثلك .. هل يصمت قلمي ويعتذر عن مجارة كلماتك ... هل يمضي سيل الحبر مني الى طريقه .. يتركني وحيداً لا أقوى على الرد .. لا أعلم فهنا أنبهر بفيض همساتك .. كلمات تخرج من مساكن الأحاسيس .. كلمات يستعذبها كل قلب نازف بالدموع .. 

كيف أتحدث .. أو اسطر .. أو ابني كلمات .. كيف أكتب حرفاً لأرد على مداخلتك .. وأضع لمسات إعجابي .. كيف أشيد بقلمك .. أو أصف سحره .. كيف أجاري نبض الأنامل .. أو أمضي بين حرفه .. صعب على أقلامي أن تبدع .. وصعب على أناملي أن تصمم حرفاً .. وصعب على التفكير ينسج خيال كلمة ... فلو كلماتي نجوماً تنير السماء ... فأن كلماتك فضاء يحتضن تلك الكلمات ... 




قل لمن يحمل هماً .. إن همك لن يدوم 

مثلما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كلام جميل للغاية   رائع في التعبير عن المشاعر المختلطة ,قرأت لك عدة كتابات أعجبني أسلوبك المميز
> 
> أتمنى أن تقرأ مشاركاتي المتواضعة في هذا المنتدى فأنا اليوم بدأت بالكتابة هنا
>  وشكراً جزيلاً لك ياأخي......



*



الأخ الفاضل .. للعود اصغى 







أهلاً بك ضمن كوكبة نجوم لؤلؤة المشرق العربي

وسلمت يداك على مداخلتك الرقيقة 

تقبل خالص تحياتي





لتكن خطواتك فى دروب الخير على رمل ندىّ 

لا يُسمع لها وقع ... ولكــــن آثارهـــا بـيـّـنة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *خاطرة فى غاية الجمال والروعة 
> سلمت يدك على احساسك الراقى
> تحيتى*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. كاميليا




الأجمل سيدتي هو مرورك العذب على الخاطرة 

سلمت يداكِ على تواجدك الرقيق

تحياتي العطرية





كـسـرة خـــــــبـز لـيـسـت شـيـئـا مـهـمـا 
لـكـنـهـا مـع ذلـك تُـــســـاوي كُـل شـيء 
بـالـنِّـسـبـة لِـمُـتـشـرِّد يـتـضـور جـوعـاً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حورس 2008





بفضل الله وتوفيقه .. تم ترشيح هذا الموضوع 

ضمن الأعمال المشاركة في حــورس 2008 م

كل الأمنيات الطيبة بالتوفيق للجميع

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## صمت الروح

*أيمن 
أنا جديدة معاكم 
بس بجد كلام جميل جدا
شكرا ليك*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أيمن 
> أنا جديدة معاكم 
> بس بجد كلام جميل جدا
> شكرا ليك*





الأخت  الفاضلة    ..     صمت الروح



أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ أختي الكريمة في منتدى 

أبناء مصـــر .. لؤلؤة المشــرق العربي

وكل الشكـــر والتقدير لمداخلتك الرقيقة

وكل عام وأنتِ بخير وعيد أضحى مبارك

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## اروى محمد

الله يا استاذ ايمن لا تتصور  فرحتى وسرورى وانا اقرء موضوع من مواضيعك بل رائعة من روائعك  
وان شاء الله تكون دائما فى حالة حب وسرور الله يسعدك اخى دائما كما تسعدنى بكلماتك العطرة  
والله عجزت عن وصف احساسى لشعرك الرائع 
لا تحرمنا من ابداعك  
مبروك على ترشيح الموضوع الى الامام 
اختك اروى محمد

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الله يا استاذ ايمن لا تتصور  فرحتى وسرورى وانا اقرء موضوع من مواضيعك بل رائعة من روائعك  
> وان شاء الله تكون دائما فى حالة حب وسرور الله يسعدك اخى دائما كما تسعدنى بكلماتك العطرة  
> والله عجزت عن وصف احساسى لشعرك الرائع 
> لا تحرمنا من ابداعك  
> مبروك على ترشيح الموضوع الى الامام 
> اختك اروى محمد






الأخت  الفاضلة    ..     اروى محمد



أشكرك من ربوع قلبي على تلك المجاملة الرقيقة بحق كلماتي

وإن كنت أرى أنها لم ترتقي بعد لكل هذا المديح الذي أراه

وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بي دائماً

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 




*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني






 ليس أمامنا في منتدى أبناء مصر إلاّ أن ننجح .. ونجاحنا تدعمه عناصر كثيرة ، أهمها اهتمامنا بجميع الأعضاء لأنه الاستثمار الأمثل ...، والرغبة في تطوير الذات وتعزيز الكفايات وصقل المهارات .... والعمل بروح الفريق في نطاق أخلاقيات العملية الفكرية الحديثة ،  من خلال دائرة المنافسة الشريفة بين جميع المشاركين بمسابقة التميز حورس 2008م ... وأمام أعيننا يافطة تتضمن العبارة التالية : (من لا يتطور يتراجع ، ومن لا يتميز يتحجر )  .. 

وأخيراً .. فلقد أصبحنا مجموعة من الطاقات البشرية العربية  نسعى من خلال منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب إلى نشر العلوم والثقافات ... واكتشاف وتطوير طاقاتنا الهائلة والكامنة  ... من خلال اطروحات في شتى المجالات المعرفية والزوجية لجميع الفئات ... ، نتميز بعقلانية حواراتنا ....، وحرصنا على احترام وجهات النظر المتعددة  .... معتمدين بعد الله على ديننا وقيمنا ومبادئنا وخبراتنا .

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اخي الفاضل .. ايمن 



عندما يفيض القلب بمدام الحب 
ويتماهى مع دفء المساء وحنان عيونهم 
يجاهر النبض بخفق الجنون والاحساس 



مترفةٌ تلك الكلمات التي تستمدُ من القلب مِدادها 
في نصوصك دهشة تكوين الصُور ..بابداع وتجديد 
حيثُ تأخذ القارئ في خيالها تصوّراً 
كـ ( أصابع القمر تمسد شعر العتمة ) 
صورةٌ رائعة ..في لغةٍ بديعة .. 


لغة غاية في الرقي والجمال 
دام حبرك العاطر أخي .. 

:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> اخي الفاضل .. ايمن 
> 
> 
> 
> عندما يفيض القلب بمدام الحب 
> ويتماهى مع دفء المساء وحنان عيونهم 
> يجاهر النبض بخفق الجنون والاحساس 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 




إن الحـــب يمنح الطاقة للعطاء ، للبناء ، للعمل ، للوفــاء 

الحب مشاعر إنسانية عميقة ذات درجة عالية من الصفـاء 

الحب يمنحنا الهدوء والسلام ، ويهبنا النشوة والاسترخاء

الحب يسقي أرواحنا من مشاعره حتى تنبت زهوراً بيضاء

الحب شريان الحياة للارتقاء الحب يمنحنا الدفء والحياء 

الحب يمنح الحـــياة معنى ويمنح لوجودنا قيمــة بلا كبرياء 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أحتاجك 





التصميم الفلاشي للرائعة ( لولي ) 

تحياتي العطرية

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



خطيبتي الغالية .. نوجي 




أُهديكِ قلبى فى عيدميلادك وأهب لكِ عمرى دليلاً لحبى 

ضُميني الليلة ودعيني أضيء شمعة في عـــيد العشاق 

ضُميني لقلبكِ بهمسات الحب الدافئة وآهـــــات الغرام 

ضُميني ليتدفق دمكِ إلى قلـــــب لا ينبض إلا بـــكِ ولكِ

ولنشعل شـمــــوع الحب على سطح مشاعرنا المتدفقة

ولنهيم سوياً في فلك الهوى بين ثنايا القلب والـروح

ولنتعاهد على أن ننهل من معين الحب الذي لا ينضب

وفي النهاية فأنا عاجــز عن وصـف مشاعـــري الآن

إبقي حبيبة العمـــر ولن أطلب فـــوق حـــــــبكِ شيء 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

